# Briggs Service Manual #'s Quick Reference



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*L-HEAD*
270962 ---- Single Cylinder
271172 ---- Twin Cylinder

*OHV (INTEK)*
276781 ---- Intek Single Cylinder
273521 ---- Intek V-twin

*VANGUARD (OHV)*
272147 ---- Single Cylinder
272144 ---- Twin Cylinder

You can find all six of these as PDF files in the Manuals Section of this forum...

https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/briggs-model-to-service-manual.387/


----------

